# HAUNTED RADIO: fright haven, brighton asylum, purge, hatchet, blood drive, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Fright Haven, Hundred Acres Manor, Brighton Asylum, Funko, Blood Drive, Purge: The Island, Silent Night, Deadly Night, Victor Crowley, and more!!

Then, we have a special retro film review, and then the Freak returns with the tale of two woman while working late typing a script discover the office is haunted. All of this and so much more on the September 13 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-091317.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

